# Hedgehoppers - tell me about your addiction!



## Nancykitt (2 March 2013)

I have never jumped a hedge in my life (too much of a wimp and the horse doesn't like them) and when out hunting I've come across some people who refuse point blank to tackle anything hedge-like. 

But they are outnumbered by the hardened hedgehopping addicts who positively salivate at the prospect of a 'hedge day'!

So can you hedgehoppers tell me what it is about hedges that you love so much? I am full of admiration for you!


----------



## JenHunt (2 March 2013)

it's the thrill of conquering something that appears unjumpable. Its the adrenalin from having survived it!


----------



## Hunters (2 March 2013)

Some of the best hedges I have jumped are in Heythrop country. I do believe we jumped six consecutive hedges - absolutely thrilling.


----------



## cptrayes (2 March 2013)

I've just done at least 14 in a row on our second leg today. I lost count!  I love them because they are forgiving if you brush them, so I feel happy to attempt hedges that are much, much bigger than any timber fence that I would jump. I also like them because there is nothing to run out at and my horse loves them!


----------



## GinaGeo (3 March 2013)

As CPTrayes says, they are more forgiving and I wouldn't dream of jumping anything that was quite as enormous if it were solid!  It helps that my horse adores jumping hedges, and his slightly unique jumping technique means we always clear any ditch on the landing side too.  

For me it's the taste of fear that fills your throat on approach, the trust in the horse as they lock on and then the euphoric "we're still alive and that was bl**dy briliant" when you land.  It's totally addictive and it leaves you on such a high.  ...And obviously the fantastic photo opportunity  So many people only jump said hedge if there's a photogrpaher on the other side as "evidence"! 

Not been out as much as I'd have liked this season though - the ground's been too bad and I've not wanted to risk it.


----------



## cptrayes (4 March 2013)

GinaGeo said:



			For me it's the taste of fear that fills your throat on approach, the trust in the horse as they lock on and then the euphoric "we're still alive and that was bl**dy briliant" when you land.  .
		
Click to expand...

That's *IT*    !!


----------



## cptrayes (4 March 2013)

GinaGeo said:



			.And obviously the fantastic photo opportunity 

Click to expand...

Can't resist posting it again 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150288824421722&set=t.100001713930805&type=1&theater


----------



## RunToEarth (4 March 2013)

It's that bit when your heart is going so quickly as you approach, you take off, and then everything slows down for those seconds you are in the air, its quiet and you feel like the only person on earth, and then you land, gather up your reins, hear the thunder of the horses hooves, and hope to god someone got it on camera..!


----------



## Drakerath (4 March 2013)

Can't see the picture cptrayes!


----------



## cptrayes (4 March 2013)

Drakerath said:



			Can't see the picture cptrayes!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, group members only, try this version:

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-EuL6xpZs-q4/TqCNep9gtKI/AAAAAAAAAxM/K6BUGQ9p5ZA/s400/radar+hedge.jpg


----------



## Dunlin (4 March 2013)

Definitely the adrenalin, every time I've been hedge hopping I was constantly shaking with first nerves, then adrenalin from excitement and it was a constant circle, exhausting but exhilarating and you're so proud of your mount and yourself. Although having now seen Blackmore Vale hedges I am glad I follow by foot now, they are positively scary!


----------



## CrazyMare (4 March 2013)

I don't jump that many hedges, mainly as I'm usually on a 13 hander, but the few we do pop, its the buzz....Tho I got the same from jumping a 5 bar gate on her!!

Both pics are from a row of specially grow hedges, just for jumping down! Every time I go down them I realise they have got bigger!!

(Not as impressive as CPTrayes pic though!)


----------



## astridday (4 March 2013)

Did my and my horse's first and only hedge two Saturday's ago and I am still on a high!!  It turned out it was the last jump of the hunt that day and my last hunt of the season, so for me an excellent note to finish on.  I only did it as there WAS a photographer taking pictures on the other side but I'm so glad I did!  It wasn't massive by any means but it felt amazing and even my horse felt he'd done something clever as he jogged all the way home, which he never normally does!  Don't look quite as elegant as I'd have liked,  but hey, we did it and got the picture to prove it!


----------



## cptrayes (4 March 2013)

CrazyMare said:



			(Not as impressive as CPTrayes pic though!)
		
Click to expand...

yes but Radar is twice the size of your pony


----------



## CrazyMare (4 March 2013)

cptrayes said:



			yes but Radar is twice the size of your pony 

Click to expand...

Radar is an awesome name!

(She thinks she is 17h though...so shuuushh!!!)


----------



## RunToEarth (5 March 2013)

CM your mare is awesome!

This is my favourite hedge photo, on my old horse Oshk, never felt so brave as when I was sat on that horse, he would move a mountain for you!


----------



## Bernster (5 March 2013)

I'm loving these photos, keep em coming!  Hedges do seem to offer a good photo op.  I haven't tackled one as yet but haven't seen that many of them around these here parts anyway.  The only one I know of has a horrid ditch on the other side that caught out a phew (haha freudian typo!) last time I was out, but my friend is determined to find a good jumpable hedge so I might follow her over it one of these days


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (5 March 2013)

Have jumped some hedges, no photos though, I tend to find that I always jump better when hounds are running and there is no other option, unfortunately the other day I decided not to jump some hedges and there was a photographer the other side, big annoying! Havering a good horse helps, but I would say that a good thing over hedges rather than rails is that you can spread out a bit and you don't need a super careful horse! My horse is fairly awsome and considering I'm not the bravest she has jumped some fairly decent hedges and yet is still careful at rails etc, and has lead over some jumps (not tried I lead over a hedge yet!). Allthough as Bernster above we aren't really hedge country and a lot of them also have ditches behind/infront in which case you do need a horse with that bit more scope IMO to have a good chance of clearing it all, if you get it wrong.

Bernster try and get a day out with the Bicester next year as well, they have some very good meets, with jump able hedges and not the ditches like we have, (seriously once you are jumping the hedges they don't seem as big)


----------



## icklemadame (6 March 2013)

You don't have to sit there looking for your stride - you can just let them fly!!!! That feeling on take off of 'oh my god we're going' and on landing of 'waaaahooo i'm still alive!!' is something you just can't beat...

A few of my favourite hedge hopping pictures from over the years...





































And when it all goes wrong!!!





(I had to do a backwards roly poly to get out of that hedge in the end!!)

xx


----------



## potto (8 March 2013)

Eeeek icklemadam that looks like blackthorn!

Loving this thread makes me feel excited just reading it and the piccys are amazing.  For some reason i always think hedges seem more inviting that coloured poles and softer to land in ha ha who am i kidding   Maybe its because i am thinking of the smaller garden privit variety.


----------



## icklemadame (8 March 2013)

Yep, blackthorn, and yep - ouch!!!! The landing is soft its the thorns that aren't - after falling off I've had to hide behind a tree, pull my jods down and dig blackthorns out of my legs before being able to carry on - real ouch!! Luckily it doesn't happen very often!!


----------

